# Anyone know what kind of snake this is?



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 12, 2019)

Placer County, CA. We spotted this little guy/girl last night when we were working near our ditch water pump in the field. We've seen them off and on throughout the years but haven't really been able to figure out what kind they are. We always called them Red Racers, but pictures online don't seem to match. Anyone know what kind of snake this is? 




 

Assuming non-venomous due to head shape and lack of biting when picked up. The one last night was shorter than a pencil and probably not even as wide around, although we have seen them a little bigger. Snake was unharmed and we left it in the field.


----------



## Kotori (Sep 12, 2019)

http://www.californiaherps.com/snakes/snakespics.html

Should be able to help. Solid colored snakes like that are difficult to identify, imo.

ETA: fired this off without looking, but I think Northwestern Gartersnake is a fit. Head is too defined to be any sort of thread snake or rubber boa, plus the subtle countershading.

maybe one of the sharp-tails?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 12, 2019)

Kotori said:


> http://www.californiaherps.com/snakes/snakespics.html
> 
> Should be able to help. Solid colored snakes like that are difficult to identify, imo.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think it's probably the common sharp tail, the other pictures that site has looks like it, kind of faded red.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

I used to see similar ones as a kid at my grammas ditch we called em red racers too hahah. We had blue racers too.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Holy cow California has a lot of different snakes. I’m pretty sure the ones we used to catch were all just types of gardener snakes. I’m gonna have to look now.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Huh I don’t know what blue snake we used to catch maybe it was a green racer because apparently Montana doesn’t have blue racers. Funny how I remember them as a blue racer.


----------



## Kotori (Sep 13, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Funny how I remember them as a blue racer.



Lotta times even if it isn't 'correct' as long as everyone knew what you meant that became its name. My family used to call bell peppers 'mangos'. don't know how that started lol.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 13, 2019)

They sort of look like our eastern worm snakes, which sort of look like your western worm snakes.


----------

